# Centennial



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, some crazy ice out of centennial on the east end. Lots of patches of open water. We fished between 15-28' and couldn't get deeper due to open water and a pressure ridge. :-? Marked a lot of fish at 25' but very little action.


----------

